

Which web development framework has largest and active community?  - deepak-kumar

Hi, We are interested in knowing that which of the following frameworks has largest and active community before we start on big project. It ll help us choose the right technology. (Out of these 3)<p>1) ROR (Ruby on Rails)<p>2) Symfony2 (PHP framework)<p>3) Django (Python framework)<p>4) Others (Please mention in comments)
======
gesman
You might want to be aware of this too:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r7&hw=i7...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r7&hw=i7&test=query)

Interpreted language-based frameworks tends to be the slowest ones to perform

------
hkarthik
Just going on community size is rarely a good yardstick for framework choice.

Look at the team you have today, the team you want tomorrow, the scale your
app is likely to grow (both in terms of traffic and code base size).

------
xraymula
You will never go wrong if you start your project with django(Python
framework)...it has been so active in the recent years and promises to be the
future because even the python language itself is so active.

~~~
deepak-kumar
Yup you are right. But python is a bit on the slower side in comparison to PHP
and that is why the dilemma.

~~~
iends
The difference in speed between Python and PHP should not be a deciding factor
in choosing between the two web frameworks. Many of the core PHP functions are
implemented in C directly, so they are very fast, but once you add a framework
into the mix, speed drops off considerably because it seems the PHP
interpreter is not so good.

------
darsadow
I think you shouldn't care so much about community, because in every case it
is big enough.

I thing question is which stack (PHP/Ruby/Python) is the best for your
project.

------
bybjorn
Any of these will do just fine - they all have active communities, good docs
and have proven themselves again and again - choose what your team is most
comfortable with/efficient in.

------
blackoil
LOL! this seems a pretty novel way to gain karma. Will try it myself ;)

~~~
deepak-kumar
Well you can just put your comments. No need to upvote. Not intentional.

------
deepak-kumar
3) Django (Python framework)

------
deepak-kumar
2) Symfony2 (PHP framework)

------
deepak-kumar
1) ROR (Ruby on Rails)

